# Segmenting trustone success?



## jmbaker79 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey guys hope this finds you all well! Looking to make a pen this evening to commorate my wives anniversary as manager at her job. Looking at using banded malachite, but wish to add some wood segments and or some alt ivory. Most likely small sections of wood or acrylic, or scallops if i get real crazy. Never worked with trustone before so CA or epoxy for segments? And what are my chances that will hold together well? Any general advice is welcome as well! Thanks guys!


----------



## DestinTurnings (Jun 15, 2012)

I use CA with great success. That being said, your turning technic will have a lot to do with it as well. If I get careless, I have a tendancy to cut too deep and rip it apart. Go slow with the cutting and periodically stop the lathe and check for gaps or seperation. Don't be shy with the CA. Even if you think you might see an issue develoing, coat the blank with CA and once dry, continue with the turn.


----------



## GoatRider (Jun 15, 2012)

I would think you'd want to work with Trustone by itself before trying some segmenting with it.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jun 15, 2012)

GoatRider said:


> I would think you'd want to work with Trustone by itself before trying some segmenting with it.



One would think so.. But this was a last minute trustone decision, plus I like to learn the hard way! I'll start with the finial perhaps!


----------



## BSea (Jun 15, 2012)

jmbaker79 said:


> GoatRider said:
> 
> 
> > I would think you'd want to work with Trustone by itself before trying some segmenting with it.
> ...



The banded malachite isn't one of the harder tru-stones, so you should be ok.  It is pretty easy.  Not much harder than PR IMHO.  I have only done 1 segmented pen with trustone, and it worked fine.  I glued it to aluminum, and no issues at all.  Now it was only a centerband, and nothing as difficult as scallops.  But I don't see that as being much of an issue.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jun 15, 2012)

That's one reason I went with that blank plus it was the right color. I'm sure there will be some aluminum with it and will probably skip a allows the way today is going and go for just some nice straight lines... Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know about malachite, but I was segmenting with lapis and zircote recently. Where I cut the lapis pieces, it had a tendency to turn white-ish. This discoloration can be sanded or trimmed off... but not if you glue that surface to another part of the blank first. DAMHIKT, but I will say that if one looks closely at the pen, one will find a thin band of white haze in the lapis next to the wood.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/lapis-zircote-98063/


----------



## wiset1 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've had good luck mixing tru-stone using ca. shouldn't be an issue.


----------

